# Live food cultures that are simple!



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a tips & tricks section on our web site that helps people with breeding and feeding fish.

Over the last day i have added both microfex culturing, and Daphnia articles to it to help anyone that is trying to provide natural foods for their fish.

If you got a picky eater or some new fry take a peek and see if these foods may be right for you to culture for your fish.


:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------

